# Ordner per Port öffnen



## DarkRaver (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe vor ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis per IPORT aufzurufen im Browser.
Fast jeder hier kennt bestimmt den Server von Teamspeak². Dort lässt sich ja auch per IP:HTTPPORT das Verzeichnis httpdocs öffnen, wobei HTTPPORT ja per server.ini festgelegt werden kann.

OS: Debian 5.0
Apache, MySQL sowie PHP5 installiert.

Hoffe auf Hilfe.

MFG


----------



## Enumerator (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

Zuerst musst Du deinen Apache anweisen, an einem anderen Port zu lauschen. Dafür gibt es die Listen Direktive. Diese kann man allerdings ausschließlich Serverweit setzen, also nicht in Blöcken wie z.B <VirtualHost> oder <Directory>, aber auch nicht in .htaccess - Dateien oder was-weis-ich.
Dennoch wirst Du wohl mit VirtualHosts arbeiten müssen. Sonst wär' der Server ziemlich nutzlos. Nachfolgend ein Beispiel dessen Direktiven üblicherweise in verschiedenen Dateien (httpd.conf, apache2.conf oder ports.conf sowie der Datei für den VHost in /etc/apache2/sites-avaiable bzw. /etc/apache2/sites-enabled):
	
	
	



```
ServerName 127.0.0.1 
NameVirtualHost * 
Listen 8080
<VirtualHost *:8080>
    ServerName der.ordner.org
    DocumentRoot /der/ordner
    <Directory /der/ordner>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```
 Zu beachten ist außerdem: Dies ist ein Beispiel. Es muss je nach bisheriger Konfiguration nicht funktionieren, kann inkompatibel zu anderen Einstellungen sein und ist alles andere als sicher.
Doch das Prinzip ist klar, oder?

Gruß
Enum


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich glaube, dass das nicht die optimale Lösung zu seinem Problem ist oder?


Aber bei TS und so:
Bei einigen Webinterfaces, die zum Teil mit perl (glaub ich) geschrieben wurden, 
wird der Port "dort" irgendwie abgefangen.
Sorry kanns nicht sagen wie, weiß aber dass ein separates Programm bzw Script auf einem Port lauscht.


bo


----------



## Enumerator (15. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> ich glaube, dass das nicht die optimale Lösung zu seinem Problem ist oder?


Hm, er hat Teamspeak als Beispiel genannt. Ich glaube nicht das es um Teamspeak selbst geht... Und immerhin muss es doch einen Grund dafür geben, warum er sein Setup und darin den Apache erwähnt? 

[EDIT] Zum Thema "Im Browser öffnen":
Wenn Du SSH-Zugriff hast und z.B. Konqueror als Browser verwendest, kannst du mit KNetAttach auch völlig ohne HTTP-Webserver auf Ordner zugreifen.
Ist im Prinzip das Gleiche wie mit einem reinen SCP Client.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (15. Oktober 2009)

Er sprach davon, dass Apache schon auf seinem Server installiert sei,
aber die Frage war ja wie mans macht xD


Und außerdem ...also mal nebenbei.. ein TeamspeakServer benötigt kein Webserver
Oder?


bo


----------



## Enumerator (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie auch immer: wir sollten den dunklen Raver fragen was er denn nun wirklich machen will - und wie.


----------

